# Fast Square-1 opposite parity?



## not_kevin (Apr 6, 2009)

Currently I use the opposite parity on Lars' site (www.cubezone.be), but I just can't get it fast. My adjacent takes nearly half the time (~5s vs ~8s for opposite), even though it has more moves. I have the suspicion that there is a thread on this somewhere in this forum, but I can't find it, and I used Google, too; didn't help. Can you guys help me? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dene (Apr 6, 2009)

Well yea OPP parity is bad, basically. There is a thread by blade740 on his alternate method for solving parity, but I'm not sure if there is a better algorithm for opp parity.


----------



## blade740 (Apr 6, 2009)

No, there isn't. The only "pure" parity algs I know are O-perms. Lars is probably optimal. If you don't like it, try one of these:

3,0/3,6/0,3/0,-3/5,0/4,0/0,-4/-4,0/-4,0/4,0/-1,4/0,-3/ [12|26] 
3,0/3,6/0,3/0,-3/5,0/0,-4/4,0/4,0/0,4/0,-4/-1,4/0,-3/ [12|26] 
3,0/3,3/5,0/2,-4/4,-2/0,4/-4,2/1,-5/3,0/3,3/ [10|26] 
3,0/3,3/5,0/-4,2/4,-2/4,0/-4,2/1,-5/0,3/-3,-3/ [10|26] 
3,0/3,3/-1,0/2,-4/4,-2/0,-2/-4,2/1,-5/3,0/3,3/ [10|26] 
3,0/3,3/-1,0/-4,2/4,-2/-2,0/-4,2/1,-5/0,3/-3,-3/ [10|26] 
3,0/-3,0/3,0/0,-3/0,5/4,0/-4,0/2,6/-4,0/4,0/-1,4/0,-3/ [12|26] 
3,0/-3,0/3,0/0,-3/0,5/4,0/-4,0/-4,0/0,-4/4,0/4,-1/6,3/ [12|26] 
3,0/-3,0/3,0/0,-3/0,5/0,-4/0,4/4,0/4,0/0,-4/4,-1/6,3/ [12|26] 
3,0/0,-3/3,0/3,6/5,0/-4,0/4,0/0,4/0,4/-4,0/-1,4/-3,0/ [12|26] 
3,0/0,-3/3,0/3,6/5,0/0,4/0,-4/0,-4/-4,0/0,4/-1,4/-3,0/ [12|26] 
3,0/0,-3/3,0/-3,0/0,5/-4,0/0,4/0,4/4,0/2,6/-1,4/-3,0/ [12|26] 
3,0/0,-3/3,0/-3,0/0,5/0,4/-4,0/0,-4/0,-4/0,4/4,-1/3,6/ [12|26] 
-3,0/3,3/5,0/2,-4/4,-2/0,-2/2,-4/1,-5/0,-3/-3,-3/ [10|26] 
-3,0/3,3/5,0/-4,2/4,-2/-2,0/2,-4/1,-5/-3,0/3,3/ [10|26] 
-3,0/3,3/-1,0/2,-4/4,-2/0,4/2,-4/1,-5/0,-3/-3,-3/ [10|26] 
-3,0/3,3/-1,0/-4,2/4,-2/4,0/2,-4/1,-5/-3,0/3,3/ [10|26] 
/3,3/0,-3/5,-1/4,-2/0,-4/-4,2/4,-2/0,-5/3,3/-3,0 [10|26] 
/3,3/0,-3/5,-1/4,-2/0,2/-4,2/4,-2/0,1/3,3/-3,0 [10|26] 
/3,3/0,-3/-1,5/4,-2/2,0/-4,2/4,-2/1,0/-3,-3/-3,0 [10|26] 
/3,3/0,-3/-1,5/4,-2/-4,0/-4,2/4,-2/-5,0/-3,-3/-3,0 [10|26] 
/3,3/0,3/5,-1/4,-2/0,-4/2,-4/4,-2/1,0/-3,-3/3,0 [10|26] 
/3,3/0,3/5,-1/4,-2/0,2/2,-4/4,-2/-5,0/-3,-3/3,0 [10|26] 
/3,3/0,3/-1,5/4,-2/2,0/2,-4/4,-2/0,-5/3,3/3,0 [10|26] 
/3,3/0,3/-1,5/4,-2/-4,0/2,-4/4,-2/0,1/3,3/3,0 [10|26] 
/3,0/1,-4/4,0/0,-4/0,-4/-4,0/4,0/-5,0/3,0/0,-3/6,-3/-3,0 [12|26] 
/3,0/1,-4/0,-4/4,0/0,4/0,4/0,-4/-5,0/3,0/0,-3/6,-3/-3,0 [12|26] 
/0,3/1,-4/2,6/0,4/4,0/4,0/-4,0/0,-5/0,3/-3,0/3,0/-3,0 [12|26] 
/0,3/1,-4/-4,0/4,0/4,0/0,4/2,6/0,-5/0,3/-3,0/3,0/-3,0 [12|26] 
/0,3/1,-4/-4,0/4,0/4,0/0,4/-4,0/-5,0/0,3/0,-3/-3,6/-3,0 [12|26] 
/0,3/1,-4/0,4/0,-4/2,6/0,-4/0,4/0,-5/0,3/-3,0/3,0/-3,0 [12|26] 
/0,3/1,-4/0,4/0,-4/-4,0/-4,0/0,4/-5,0/0,3/0,-3/-3,6/-3,0 [12|26] 


All optimal it turn metric.


----------



## not_kevin (Apr 7, 2009)

blade740 said:


> No, there isn't. The only "pure" parity algs I know are O-perms. Lars is probably optimal. If you don't like it, try one of these:
> 
> 3,0/3,6/0,3/0,-3/5,0/4,0/0,-4/-4,0/-4,0/4,0/-1,4/0,-3/ [12|26]
> 3,0/3,6/0,3/0,-3/5,0/0,-4/4,0/4,0/0,4/0,-4/-1,4/0,-3/ [12|26]
> ...



Whoa.... that's quite a number of algs. I'll run through them to see if there're any algs I like. Thanks!

And what does it turn metric stand for?


----------



## Sebastian-1 (Apr 7, 2009)

The key is working on your fingertricks to get faster in any perm. For the adjacent parity I watch the great video that Dan Cohen does for it, and now I do that hateful perm in 4-5 secs. average (thanks master Cohen).


----------



## not_kevin (Apr 7, 2009)

Sebastian-1 said:


> The key is working on your fingertricks to get faster in any perm. For the adjacent parity I watch the great video that Dan Cohen does for it, and now I do that hateful perm in 4-5 secs. average (thanks master Cohen).



My adjacent parity is likewise fast (EDIT: I just watched the video; my fingertricks for that alg are nearly identical. The only difference is I use my thumb for the (2,0) after the fifth (?) slice). I just can't coordinate the opposite alg, 'tho... (+x, -y) is not fun in my fingertrick set...


----------



## Sebastian-1 (Apr 7, 2009)

It takes a lot of hard work to me to improve my oposite parity perm, just fight with it and I garantee you'll be super fast soon. At least now you have a lot of algs to adjust to your fingertricks


----------



## blade740 (Apr 7, 2009)

Turn metric means every turn (every number that isn't 0, and every /) counts for one. As opposed to twist metric, where only /'s are counted.

Also, jaap's sq1optim program is great for generating algs like that. I've generated a ton of algs for cases that I don't like lars' algs. Sure, his algs are optimal, but as you can see, there are many ways to do the same cases, also optimally. I've generated huge lists of algs and just run through them until I found one that I liked.


----------



## Dene (Apr 7, 2009)

Sebastian-1 said:


> The key is working on your fingertricks to get faster in any perm. For the adjacent parity I watch the great video that Dan Cohen does for it, and now I do that hateful perm in 4-5 secs. average (thanks master Cohen).



Well, I do it with some different finger tricks and have been getting many sub5s lately  . The key is really to find what works for yourself.


----------



## willtri4 (May 27, 2015)

Sebastian-1 said:


> The key is working on your fingertricks to get faster in any perm. For the adjacent parity I watch the great video that Dan Cohen does for it, and now I do that hateful perm in 4-5 secs. average (thanks master Cohen).



Link to video please?


----------



## cashis (May 27, 2015)

yay 6 year old bump


----------

